
Ask HN: How do I submit to ask HN? - 5351254578
New here, just trying to learn. Is there something I&#x27;m missing. How do I submit to ask (or  show).
======
ColinWright
You just did submit to "Ask HN" but putting that string at the start of the
title.

However, like the front page, your submission won't show up on the "Ask HN"
page[0] unless it gets enough upvotes in a short enough time. I don't know
what the limits might be. I've given you an upvote in case that will be
enough.

 _Edit: it wasn 't_

[0] [https://news.ycombinator.com/ask](https://news.ycombinator.com/ask)

~~~
5351254578
NP man, I'm going to hide the post as I think that is appropriate.

------
tlb
Show HN is explained at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).
Ask HN is similar.

Also, please read the Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
5351254578
THANKS! I see I am already violating some rules, will fix!

